# Trying to conceive after D&C



## B&LsMom

Hi ladies I had a missed miscarriage that was found on Sept. 16th 2011 and on the 21st of September had D&C done under general anesthesia. I was curious to know how many of you all might be trying after D&C. I haven't been cleared to start trying yet, I have a follow up appointment with my midwife on September 30th so should get more information then--I was just curious to know if it is generally ok to start trying right away or what others have been told....THANKS IN ADVANCE LADIES!!!


----------



## confusedprego

I had a D&C on August 10th and am on my first AF since the procedure now. I was told to wait 2-3 normal periods. I have my yearly appointment in October, so I'm going to try to get the all clear then. My husband wants to wait a minimum of two periods to be sure my uterus is ready, but many women start trying again right away. I would talk to you doctor and try to follow that. 

Best of luck to you and sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## jennajul2001

I had my mc and dnc on August 15th, I was 16 weeks. I wasn't told to not start trying only no sex for 2 weeks after my dnc. We started bding again about 10 days after the dnc but haven't gotten pregnant yet. I just started my first AF since my dnc but we are going to try this cycle! My doctor said it was fine to try right away, as we are more fertile after a mc, so we are ready and want to try right away.


----------



## B&LsMom

Thanks for your help ladies. Best of luck to you both and TONS OF :dust:


----------



## B&LsMom

Did you ladies count the D&C day as CD1??


----------



## Amandamb1108

I had a MMC at 10 weeks at the end of june and a D&C. i was told pelvic rest until my 2 week follow up and at the follow up he said we could start trying again "as soon as we got home" it was 6 weeks until my 1st AF arrived after the d&c.
i wouldn't count the d&c day as cycle day one because your body still has pregnancy hormones that can take a few days to over a week to drop. just relax and bd a lot if the doctor says its ok, then start counting cycle days when af arrives


----------



## Zeri

I got my first AF 4 weeks after my D&C. I've been NTNP since then. Still don't know whether it's too early or not to try...but I'm 35 and don't really want to waste time, if you know what I mean.


----------



## tiffer1980

I am new to this as I have just experienced my first pregnancy that resulted in miscarriage


----------



## tiffer1980

I had a miscarriage at 17 weeks. My water had broke (pPROM) for unknown reasons to the doctors. I had a vaginal delivery with cytotec. D&C could not be done due to high risk for bleeding. That was on August 3, 2011. On September 2 I experienced what I am calling my period as it was painful cramping and heavy flow just like my previous periods. That lasted 3 days and nothing since then. Yesterday (September 23) I noticed some pale pink spotting and then today some brown/pink spotting. We have been ttc and was cleared at about 4 weeks postpartum by MD. I am trying to figure out what's going on? Period should not start until next week...is this implantation bleeding? is this the start of my period? are my hormones just trying to regulate? I just don't know what to expect. If anyone can help with what they have experienced as far as the return of periods after miscarriage and if it sounds like it could be possible I could be pregnant...


----------



## tiffer1980

I had a vaginal delivery with cytotec at 17 weeks after my water broke. I was cleared to ttc at 4 weeks postpartum


----------



## B&LsMom

tiffer1980 said:


> I had a miscarriage at 17 weeks. My water had broke (pPROM) for unknown reasons to the doctors. I had a vaginal delivery with cytotec. D&C could not be done due to high risk for bleeding. That was on August 3, 2011. On September 2 I experienced what I am calling my period as it was painful cramping and heavy flow just like my previous periods. That lasted 3 days and nothing since then. Yesterday (September 23) I noticed some pale pink spotting and then today some brown/pink spotting. We have been ttc and was cleared at about 4 weeks postpartum by MD. I am trying to figure out what's going on? Period should not start until next week...is this implantation bleeding? is this the start of my period? are my hormones just trying to regulate? I just don't know what to expect. If anyone can help with what they have experienced as far as the return of periods after miscarriage and if it sounds like it could be possible I could be pregnant...


Well timing would be about right for implant bleeding tho I have only ever ready about it--haven't actually known anyone that has experienced it myself. Hopefully some of the other ladies that have had their periods return for a cycle or two can better help with what might be happening...


----------



## Sophie2000

Hi. I also had a missed miscarriage on 13th September. This was my first ever pregnancy at age 35. After medical management not working I finally had a d&c under a general on September 23rd. I feel physically fine and am hardly bleeding at all now. Hospital also told me to wait 2-3 months but to be honest as soon as I have my first cycle back we are going to try again. I'm 35 so I don't want to hang around. Good luck to you and hope you have a successful pregnancy next time. :))


----------



## Zeri

tiffer, that sounds like it could be implantation bleeding, especially if it's just spotting and not much else. It could also be your period starting up too. You may have to wait and see how it progresses, or maybe take a pg test to be sure. Did you have unprotected sex during days that might have been fertile days?


----------



## B&LsMom

Sophie2000 said:


> Hi. I also had a missed miscarriage on 13th September. This was my first ever pregnancy at age 35. After medical management not working I finally had a d&c under a general on September 23rd. I feel physically fine and am hardly bleeding at all now. Hospital also told me to wait 2-3 months but to be honest as soon as I have my first cycle back we are going to try again. I'm 35 so I don't want to hang around. Good luck to you and hope you have a successful pregnancy next time. :))

I really wanted my son and his little brother or sister to be closer in age--my son will be 3 in Dec and if I was to conceive this Fall that will make him almost 4 when LO would be born--I just feel like there is a ticking clock I can't slow down--I wasn't told how long to wait after my D&C but I have a follow up appointment with my midwife on the 30th of September so should know more then, but I'm emotionally feeling ready now!! AND TONS OF LUCK TO YOU FOR A SUCCESSFUL PREGNANCY NEXT TIME TOO!!!


----------



## fudgese

I have just had a d&c and have be told that after 2 weeks (when bleeding should of all stopped) we can ttc again. Some Drs reconmend waiting for 1 AF but thats due to more dating purposes. I had a MC at the beginning of the year and waited, got caught after 2 AF's to lose it. So when we're both ready we will be ttc..


----------



## B&LsMom

fudgese said:


> I have just had a d&c and have be told that after 2 weeks (when bleeding should of all stopped) we can ttc again. Some Drs reconmend waiting for 1 AF but thats due to more dating purposes. I had a MC at the beginning of the year and waited, got caught after 2 AF's to lose it. So when we're both ready we will be ttc..


I'm so sorry for your two losses. Good luck when you are ready to try again!!


----------



## lovebug30

I had a mc at 10wks my d&c was Feb 1 I had an app w/ my doctor 2 weeks later he said I could start trying as l as I got my 1st period which I got in April and have been trying ever since...I just order ovulation test strips hoping I get good news soon.


----------



## B&LsMom

UGH My midwife told me to wait 3 MONTHS at my appointment today--I don't think I'm going to follow that recommendation. DH and I might go about a NTNP month until I get AF and then bring out the BBT and OPK's for the next cycle---I don't think I can handle waiting 3 months since it took 11months ttc.


----------



## hopeforamirac

sorry your mw told you to wait 3 months :/

but as most have said you are perfectly safe to try straight away :hugs:


----------



## mailcmm

I don't want to go through this again. It's been awful. We will try in December and hopefully this time will be great. Good luck to all who are trying.


----------



## dfavbaby

Hi I had a d&c in may due mmc and I was told to wait until I had one normal cycle. Of course I didn't wait but I didn't fall pregant until August. Good luck hun!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

So even worst news to report about my TTC recommendations : ( I got a call from my midwife on Monday that they had just received a copy of my pathology results and the analysis showed that rather than a MMC I suffered a partial molar pregnancy and now have been told to wait 1 year before TTC. I have a follow up appointment on Friday so should get more information--the devastating diagnosis with this is if not all of the cells were removed then they can turn into GTD that can turn into cancer and if you conceive again its harder to diagnose because they watch the beta hCG levels to make sure everything is going down but with a new pregnancy levels go up so I'm really struggling to let all of that soak in now--3 months doesn't sound so bad anymore compared to a year.


----------

